# II Platinum Upgrade



## SueDonJ (Mar 6, 2011)

Been watching a thread on the Starwood board with info about a new Platinum upgrade for II accounts that's available now.  (from TUGger rickandcindy23) 





> ... You get free guest certificates, and I do about two every year, so that is a savings, and there is a discount of $50 on Getaways. ... $129 per year extra.



We had talked about whether the new/corporate accounts for enrolling in the DC could be upgraded to Gold for a fee in the Do you plan to ... and MGV Owner Presentation ... threads.  Looking this morning it appears the new Plat upgrade is also available in these accounts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2011)

I just started to look at this today on IIs website. There are sopme pretty good benefits. The airport lounge access ($99 value) will almost pay for the upgrade.

We don't use guest certificates very often, but do sometimes buy two or more getaways in a year. So it may be a worthwhile upgrade at some point.

I wonder if there is any discounts for multi-year memberships?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Platinum Member Benefits*

For those interested, here are all the benefits.

*$50 Getaway Discount*Getaways are the ultra-affordable way to travel more often. As an Interval Platinum member, you get $50 off every Getaway, no matter where or when you book. It really does pay to travel.

*Airport Lounge Membership*With complimentary enrollment in the Standard Priority Pass program ($99 value), you'll have access to more than 600 airport VIP lounges in over 100 countries and 300 cities.

*Free Guest Certificates*Want to share your love of a great vacation?

Interval Platinum members may assign the use of your exchange or Getaway accommodations to friends and family members, at no extra cost.($49 value).

*Priority Getaway Access*Platinum membership has its privileges. Enjoy exclusive access to Getaways before others.

When you see the priority-viewing indicator on a Getaway at IntervalWorld.com, you'll know the cream of the crop is yours for the taking.

*ShortStay ExchangeSM*Looking to travel, but for less than a week?

ShortStay Exchange lets you exchange your resort week for two separate vacations - each one from as few as two nights to as many as six!

Points-based members can make as many ShortStay Exchanges as their available points allow. Explore the ShortStay Exchange opportunities available today.

*Companion Airline Travel Program* 
Your companion airfare certificate gives you great airline rates when you book two round-trip tickets.

Simply register the Companion Pin printed on the certificate you received in your membership kit prior to the Register By date. Once registered, you'll receive an activated voucher by mail, which will contain instructions on how to purchase your airline tickets.

*Platinum Escapes*Experience the ultimate in last-minute travel with deeply discounted vacation weeks available by e-mail invitation only.

Platinum Escapes are always changing, so keep an eye on your in-box, as you never know what amazing Platinum members-only deals will show up.

*Platinum ConciergeSM*With Platinum Concierge, you have the services of a personal assistant 24 hours a day, seven days a week. It's a great way to simplify your life and save time. Get restaurant reservations, concert tickets, shopping tips, and more.

*Interval Options®*Decisions, decisions ... 
Whether you choose to sail the high seas, indulge your golf cravings, or relax your mind, body, and soul at a spa, with Interval Gold or Interval Platinum you’'ve got more options than ever for your next vacation exchange. 
The unique Interval Options service lets you trade your week toward the purchase of a cruise or accommodations at a golf or spa resort.

Cruise Exchange — Cruise to exciting destinations such as the Bahamas, the Caribbean, Mexico, and Alaska with some of the world's most popular cruise lines, including Royal Caribbean, Carnival, Disney, Princess, Celebrity, and more.
• Cruise Exchange FAQ's 

Golf And Spa Exchange — Customize your ideal golf or spa vacation exchange package to accommodate your taste and budget at famous specialty resorts around the world.

*Private Jet Program*Receive discounts on the ultimate in luxurious private air travel on Delta AirElite® charter flights (international or domestic). Or purchase a 10-hour flight card and enjoy even more benefits such as a free Delta Air Lines Medallion® membership and 200,000 Delta SkyMiles® redeemable for two worldwide first-class tickets.

To book your private jet charter, simply call Delta AirElite at 800.927.0927 and provide your Interval Platinum member number.

*Hotel, Dining & Leisure Discounts*Two great ways to enjoy special offers from Entertainment®:

1. Printable Coupons* — Choose from thousands of buy-one, get-one-free or up-to-50-percent-off Premium Discounts at restaurants, retail outlets, and service merchants throughout the U.S. and Canada.

2. Membership Card Offers — No coupons required. View the complete up-to-date listing of merchants honoring the Interval Gold membership card (with the Entertainment® crown logo on the back) for the following discounts: 

Up to 50% off rack room OR 10% off promotional rates at thousands of hotels worldwide. Advance reservations required 
Up to 20% off at participating restaurants and retail and service merchants across the U.S. and Canada 
Detailed information about how to take advantage of your Hotel, Dining, and Leisure Discount benefits.

*Hertz #1 Club Gold® Membership*Complimentary Hertz #1 Club Gold® Annual Membership 
No enrollment fee — a $60 value 
Pick up your rental car with no lines and no waiting at more than 40 of the world's busiest airports 
Gold counter service at more than 1,000 other locations in the U.S., Canada, Europe, South Africa, Australia, and New Zealand. 
Useful services such as flight tracking, Free Rental Days with Hertz #1 Awards®, and more 

*Platinum Quality Service*Specially trained advisors are available to assist you with vacation plans, including booking exchanges and Getaways, and to answer questions.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 6, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> ...I wonder if there is any discounts for multi-year memberships?



Yes, for 3- and 5-YR memberships: 1YR - $129, 2YRS - $258, 3YRS - $329 and 5YRS - $516



dioxide45 said:


> For those interested, here are all the benefits.
> 
> *$50 Getaway Discount*Getaways are the ultra-affordable way to travel more often. As an Interval Platinum member, you get $50 off every Getaway, no matter where or when you book. It really does pay to travel.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the list.  At a quick glance I think these are my favorites.


----------



## siesta (Mar 6, 2011)

just for reference, platinum is not $129 a year, it is $129 MORE a year, so $89 + $129 = $218 annually for a 1 year membership. But as already stated the priority pass is a $89 value (with interval discount), so if you then purchase a getaway or give a guest cert, it paid for itself.


----------



## wof45 (Mar 6, 2011)

siesta said:


> just for reference, platinum is not $129 a year, it is $129 MORE a year, so $89 + $129 = $218 annually for a 1 year membership. But as already stated the priority pass is a $89 value (with interval discount), so if you then purchase a getaway or give a guest cert, it paid for itself.



many of the cities we use and some airlines in pass cities are not included, so no platinum for us.  we did the gold upgrade for II which gave us the Hertz Gold and Entertainment book access for $59.  (I miss passing the line since I don't travel much on business anymore).


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2011)

After looking at the Standard Priority Pass, it isn't as good as it sounds. It gives you access on an as needed basis. After your first use there is a $27 fee for each lounge visit.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 6, 2011)

I called and upgraded.  I got a partial credit back for my paid gold membership.


----------



## rthib (Mar 6, 2011)

*Available to Marriott Accounts Also*

If you have the free Marriott II with DC, you can add the Platinum for the upgrade fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> *Priority Getaway Access*Platinum membership has its privileges. Enjoy exclusive access to Getaways before others.
> 
> When you see the priority-viewing indicator on a Getaway at IntervalWorld.com, you'll know the cream of the crop is yours for the taking.



I wonder what this benefit will provide? It sounds intriguing and may be good for those that use getaways for more prime seasons. Something tells me they won't bother to put off season Orlando weeks in to Platinum Priority availability. Probably for those more prime resorts/seasons we will see a benefit, but not sure what they will really make available to platinum members first.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 6, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> After looking at the Standard Priority Pass, it isn't as good as it sounds. It gives you access on an as needed basis. After your first use there is a $27 fee for each lounge visit.



Additionally, if you go to the Priority Pass website and look at the lounges that are included, you'll see that a lot of the lounges will not be accessible to Priority pass members after Oct 1, 2011.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 6, 2011)

According to a thread on flyertalk the CO/UA lounges are only being removed from the "select memberships" that are offered complimentary with credit cards that are not associated with Chase.  Other memberships offered though programs like II would be considered standard and not affected by the 10/1/11 date.
Still one free visit and the $27 per visit and $27 per guest is not so hot.  Especially because I rarely fly CO or UA so even if I were in one of the airports I would probably be on a different concourse.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 6, 2011)

I responded with a guess to the getaway priority in the Starwood forum. I already upgraded and I can see some getaways labeled priority view and it seems to me these are new - they were not there yesterday. So maybe priority means that when II dumps getaways in the system in the first x days or weeks only platinum members see them. Like a Marriott preference for exchanges, sort of.



dioxide45 said:


> I wonder what this benefit will provide? It sounds intriguing and may be good for those that use getaways for more prime seasons. Something tells me they won't bother to put off season Orlando weeks in to Platinum Priority availability. Probably for those more prime resorts/seasons we will see a benefit, but not sure what they will really make available to platinum members first.


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I responded with a guess to the getaway priority in the Starwood forum. I already upgraded and I can see some getaways labeled priority view and it seems to me these are new - they were not there yesterday. So maybe priority means that when II dumps getaways in the system in the first x days or weeks only platinum members see them. Like a Marriott preference for exchanges, sort of.



That's a nice benefit to platinum membership. II getaways can be great deals, often considerably less than maintenance fees. I'm tempted to upgrade to a platinum membership if there is a priority to see new getaways.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 7, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> That's a nice benefit to platinum membership. II getaways can be great deals, often considerably less than maintenance fees. I'm tempted to upgrade to a platinum membership if there is a priority to see new getaways.



Me too, but not until I'm in the market for Getaways - so far our plans for this year and early next are pretty full.  It'll be interesting to see how this plays out; I hope TUGgers who take advantage of it will post their experiences and how often the email notices for Priority Getaways are sent. 

Siesta and others, thanks for making a point of saying that the II Plat fees are in addition to the basic fee (which is nothing if you've enrolled your Marriott Week(s) in the new DC.)


----------



## brianfox (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't fully understand the pricing scale...

1 Yr II (basic)   $89
1 Yr Gold          $59 (on top of Basic)
1 Yr Platinum    $129 (on top of ???)

Is the Platinum level $129 on top of Basic, or on top of Gold?

I have a feeling it's intended to be on top of Basic, but if that's the case, the website's not working correctly.  We are Gold members, and I would assume the upgrade from Gold to be $70 a year.

$188 for Platinum (on top of basic) sounds like a huge ripoff.


----------



## brianfox (Mar 7, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The airport lounge access ($99 value) will almost pay for the upgrade.



If you go to the II page that discusses lounge access, it includes the following asterisk:
**Per-person fee required with each lounge visit.*

You will still be charged $27 per person to enter the lounge.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 7, 2011)

brianfox said:


> I don't fully understand the pricing scale...
> 
> 1 Yr II (basic)   $89
> 1 Yr Gold          $59 (on top of Basic)
> ...



The Plat upgrade fee is on top of the basic fee.  Ada says above in Post #8 that she called for the upgrade and was able to get a credit for her Gold fee.  Maybe the website isn't designed yet to upgrade from Gold to Plat?


----------



## ada903 (Mar 7, 2011)

Basic membership is $89, gold is an additional $59 on top of basic and platinum is an additional $129 on top of basic.  I had two years of gold good through Oct 2012 I believe, and I bought platinum instead; I was credited a little over $100 for the gold paid membership. I was not credited the full $59/year because some of the two years passed and so there was a partial year credit.  I mocked it up online as well before calling (by using the link to renew your membership) and it showed the same credit back.  I ended up calling and doing I over the phone because I wanted to change a reservation anyway. But the online system seemed to credit me just fine for the paid gold years.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 8, 2011)

We upgraded to Platinum today.  We were given a credit for the extra years on the Gold membership.  The extra $50 off Getaways and the free guest certificates is well worth it since we have a big family that uses the Getaways. Not to mention we book at least three Getaways a year ourselves.


----------



## funtime (Mar 10, 2011)

*Does the platinum work for all members on the account?*

There are two of us on this account and we sometimes travel separately.  However now we each have our own log in.  Can someone who already upgraded to platinum confirm that the benefits go with the account and not just one member?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 10, 2011)

A benefit I would like is a no-cancellation fee or other cost, if you cancel your exchange within 30 days, or something like that.  It would be a benefit I could really use.

II gave me a replacement week for a SDO, and the SDO didn't expire until April of 2012, but my replacement weeks expires this year, in December.  I don't think I can use it.  I love II, it's my favorite exchange company for so many reasons, but giving me a replacement week, with all of my vacations already booked for 2011, not good.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> A benefit I would like is a no-cancellation fee or other cost, if you cancel your exchange within 30 days, or something like that.  It would be a benefit I could really use.
> 
> II gave me a replacement week for a SDO, and the SDO didn't expire until April of 2012, but my replacement weeks expires this year, in December.  I don't think I can use it.  I love II, it's my favorite exchange company for so many reasons, but giving me a replacement week, with all of my vacations already booked for 2011, not good.



I agree. A more lenient cancellation policy for Platinum Members would be great.


----------



## marvuk77 (Mar 11, 2011)

Is there any more info about the Platinum Escapes?  Has anyone who has upgrade already seen any?  If so, can you give us a few examples.  The guy at II told me there could even be free Platinum Escapes

Thanks
Martin


----------



## gomike (Mar 17, 2011)

So I upgraded to platinum but II still wants to charge me for guest certificate when I do it online.  I have not called in yet to see what the deal is.  

If I request guest certificate when making the booking there is no fee.

ADD GUEST CERTIFICATE to a reservation already made is still showing the fee.


----------



## wvacations (Mar 18, 2011)

Same thing happened to me. I tried to add a Guest Cert to an existing Get Away and it tried to charge me. It is a software problem. I called and they added the Guest Cert with no fee. Took about 2 minutes. I noticed if you book a new Get Away the guest fee is now greyed out. Just give them a call and they will take care of it right away.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 18, 2011)

Perhaps the issue is with buying the guest cert on a getaway or exchange that was booked prior to becoming a platinum member?


----------



## gomike (Mar 18, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps the issue is with buying the guest cert on a getaway or exchange that was booked prior to becoming a platinum member?



I tried both :annoyed:


----------



## ada903 (Mar 18, 2011)

I tried to add a guest certificate to a getaway that I purchased after the program rolled out and the system would want to charge me $49. I had to call  to do it.


----------



## Gussie (Mar 26, 2011)

I also upgraded but do not see any priority getaways.  
Maybe I'm not looking in the right place. 
Has anyone seen them?


----------



## ada903 (Mar 26, 2011)

This is funny, they used to have some marked as priority until about a week ago, and now I see none... if you see priority getaways, they have a little mark called "priority view" but you are right, I am seeing none right now, why did they drop that ball?


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Mar 28, 2011)

*Interval Platinum*

Still considering whether upgrading my 2 year remaining Gold membership to Platinum is worth it. Never use the short vacation stays, but do take advantage of the getaways. The priority access sounds interesting. Used to have free companion fare with a previous credit card and found it more expensive. It was far cheaper to book on discount airlines. The free accommodation certificates for getaways may be good to share with our grown children. Any thoughts?


----------



## ada903 (Mar 28, 2011)

The true gist of platinum is the free guest certificate and an additional $25 off getaways when compared to gold.  If gold is $59 per year and platinum is $129, then the difference is $70 - if you book a getaway per year for a friend and need to use the guest certificate for it, there you have it $25 additional discount plus $49 guest certificate, there is your platinum fee for upgrading from gold.  Remember for some resorts you can save the guest certificate money anyway - just call the front desk prior to checkin and tell them you would like to add a family member as guest.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Mar 28, 2011)

*Interval Platinum*

Thanks for the thoughts. Wondering if viewing the getaways earlier gives you a greater advantage. I'm finding booking getaways easier than exchanging. At least with a getaway you can go ahead and make your plane reservation, get the time off work, have peace of mind etc. Exchanging is now taking much too long to find out anything.


----------



## Retired TSO (Apr 17, 2011)

*just signed up for II Platinum*

I upgraded from Gold to Plat and figure that I whould be able to get my money's worth through 2 -3 getaways we do every year plus a guest cert. or two..
I did not see any 'priority' getaways but am hoping that it is for real and will get to see some soon..
Has any one received a Platinum Escape offer and if so would you mind sharing the nature of the offers!! We spend 10 weeks or so during Canadian winters in Southern California, Phoenix and some time in Vegas. I have 4 weeks that I use for exchanges and the rest through getaways, ACs and hotels..Hope to make more use of getaways and escape in the coming year..


----------



## gomike (Apr 27, 2011)

We have have had this membership for almost two months now, has anyone gotten the Platinum Escapes email?


----------



## Gussie (Apr 27, 2011)

We received the platinum packet in the mail but no escape email.  What is it about?


----------



## tiel (May 24, 2011)

*Worth It?*

We will soon be using our final week in our "old" II account, and closing it out.  As a result, we will be getting a sizable refund...we were paid up for quite a few years.  Anyway, we were thinking of applying at least a part of that refund to upgrading our corporate II account to Platinum for a year or two, maybe more, but were wondering if folks who already upgraded have decided whether or not it was worth it, and why.  

In the past, we have not taken advantage of getaways much, but it might be something we'll use more in the future.

So, anybody have anything to say about the II Platinum membership, good or bad?  I know this membership hasn't been available for very long, and it's hard for TUGgers to express themselves  , but any opinions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (May 24, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> For those interested, here are all the benefits.
> 
> *$50 Getaway Discount*Getaways are the ultra-affordable way to travel more often. As an Interval Platinum member, you get $50 off every Getaway, no matter where or when you book. It really does pay to travel.
> 
> ...






Does anyone know which specific airlines will honor the Airport Lounge access with this Platinum Membership upgrade?




.


----------



## golf4hrs (May 24, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Does anyone know which specific airlines will honor the Airport Lounge access with this Platinum Membership upgrade?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might try http://www.prioritypass.com/Lounges/.  You can then download a .pdf file (updated monthly).

There is also an iPhone or iPad application if you have one.


----------



## seema (Jun 11, 2011)

The companion air ticket valid only for domestic continental US travel.

See my thread on this issue:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149108


----------

